# 100 Million-Core Supercomputers Coming By 2018



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope I live long enough to see it..

http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9140928/Supercomputers_with_100_million_cores_coming_by_2018

.


----------

